# Clase



## zuquis

Hola a todos! Miren, ¿alguien sabría como se traduce exactamente "clase" cuando se refiere a el tiempo que imparte un profesor un día a lo largo de un curso?
Espero que podáis ayudarme, un abrazo.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Zuquis:

No estoy muy segura de entender tu pregunta.

Les heures de classe ?

¿O hablas de un sola sola clase en un año, una clase esporádica?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## zuquis

Sí, me refiero a una clase normal,una entre muchas que son las que formarían un curso.


----------



## chimpo21

Hola a todos ¿Me podrían decir cuál es la diferencia entre estas dos palabras por favor? 

Por ejemplo, si quiero decir "clase de inglés" ¿tengo que decir "cours d'anglais o classe d'anglais?

 No se cuendo utilizar cada una o ¿puedo utilizar una en vez de la otra?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

_Cours _es lo correcto, en mi opinión, pero se confunde con _classe_, que, estrictamente hablando, es el aula.


----------



## tom29

Classe dans le sens de cours est tout a fait correct quoiqu'un peu vieilli a mon sens.

Bonne nuit


----------



## Paquita

tom29 said:


> Classe dans le sens de cours est tout a fait correct quoiqu'un peu vieilli a mon sens.



Tal vez dependa de las regiones.. porque nunca he utilizado "classe" para indicar la hora de clase. Para mí, es el aula o también el conjunto de alumnos que estudian lo mismo.(Les classes d'anglais sont plus nombreuses que les classes d'allemand ou d'espagnol = el número de alumnos que estudian el inglés...).


----------



## la_heredera_de_Gabriel

Un cours, y un curso sería une année scolaire ou universitaire


----------



## colocoda

Entonces, ¿"cours" podría utilizarse cuando se refiere a "un día de clase" o cuando se refiere a "todo un curso que dura un trimestre"?
muchas gracias por la aclaración!


----------



## Ceviche con patacones

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Buenas a todos y todas

Siempre he tenido una duda con respecto al uso de la palabra "classe" en francés para referirnos a una clase o lección en un día específico. Sucede que he encontrado la palabra "classe" para referirnos al lugar físico donde se imparte la lección (lo que yo diría "el aula"). A veces uso "séance" pero en este caso no estoy seguro de si lo estoy usando bien en el sentido de "sesión". No sé que tan pomposo suena decir "séance" o "sesión" en francés o español para referirme a una clase. "Leçon" por su parte también tiene algunos usos en francés que no me dejan del todo convencido.

¿Cómo traducirían en francés las siguientes oraciones?

_La clase del sábado va a ser muy importante.

El viernes no pude ir a la clase de español

Normalmente las clases de matemáticas con el profesor Julio son interesantes, pero la clase del lunes pasado estuvo muy aburrida.

_Les agradezco su ayuda. Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Como puedes ver he unido tu pregunta a un hilo ya abierto sobre el tema.

Y, como puedes comprobar,  ninguna de tus propuestas funcionan: se dice _cours_.
La_ classe_ solo se utiliza para el aula  y la _séance_... a no ser que te pase una película no veo. ¿En español en qué circunstancias utilizarías sesión en relación con la enseñanza? ¿Puedes darnos ejemplos?
Gracias.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Marie3933

Puedes usar "cours" en todas las frases.
_La clase del sábado va a ser muy importante_ : le cours de samedi (éventuellement _la leçon _: ce que l'on va apprendre).
_El viernes no pude ir a la clase de español_ : je n'ai pas pu aller (/assister) au cours d'espagnol.
_Normalmente las clases de matemáticas con el profesor Julio son  interesantes, pero la clase del lunes pasado estuvo muy aburrida_ : les cours (les leçons) de math... mais le cours de lundi


Ceviche con patacones said:


> A veces uso "séance" pero en este caso no estoy seguro de si lo estoy usando bien en el sentido de "sesión".


Oui, une séance = una sesión. No es necesariamente una clase entera. Es un bloque de tiempo que dedicas a un punto particular. Luego, puedes pasar a otra actividad durante la misma clase/hora. Por ejemplo: « Le professeur voit le passé composé en 4 séances » = le dedica a este tema 4 sesiones (pero no 4 clases/horas enteras; tal vez sí, tal vez no).

P.S. No te he visto, Martine !


----------



## Ceviche con patacones

Hola
Sesión lo utilizaría más a propósito de una lección más informal, como una sesión de yoga, por ejemplo.


----------



## Ceviche con patacones

Hola
Ahora veo que es mejor usar "cours". Es interesante como después de tanto tiempo de hablar un idioma siempre surgen dudas que a simple vista parecen tan sencillas.
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Uticens678

NUEVA PREGUNTA​¡Hola a todos! Acabo de ler el hilo y ahora tengo la siguiente duda: si en francés la palabra española _clase_, que significa _tiempo empleado para enseñar algo a álguien_, se traduce con _cours_, ¿ cómo se traduce _curso_, palabra que significa "_conjunto de clases_"? Gracias por adelantado :-D .


----------



## jprr

Hola:
Sin más contexto ni ejemplo preciso, se traduce como dice el diccionario: _*curso*_


----------



## Uticens678

jprr said:


> Hola:
> Sin más contexto ni ejemplo preciso, se traduce como dice el diccionario: _*curso*_


¡Gracias por contestar! Ejemplo concreto: "mañana empiezo un curso de inglés de diez clases"; esto ¿ cómo se traduce en francés? Yo intentaría con "demain je commence un _cours_ de dix _cours_" pero me temo que sea equivocado; añado que no soy un hablante nativo de español, por lo tanto puede que mis frases en español no sean correctas. ¡Gracias una vez más!


----------



## jprr

Uticens678 said:


> "demain je commence un _cours_ de dix _cours_"


de dix séances / dix heures / dix fois 2 heures ... etc... 
une formation d'anglais de dix cours ...


----------



## Uticens678

jprr said:


> de dix séances / dix heures / dix fois 2 heures ... etc...
> une formation d'anglais de dix cours ...


¡Gracias! Y ¿ Cómo de formal es la palabra "formation" para decir "curso"? Por ejemplo, ¿ sería "normal" que un niño dijera "cet après-midi je fais le deuxieme cours de une* formation* de Karaté"? Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Paquita

Pour le karaté ou les sports en général on n'a pas de "formation" mais un "entraînement" qui peut durer des années !
cet après-midi j'ai ma deuxième séance de karaté / mon deuxième entraînement. Et dans quelque temps, simplement : j'ai entraînement de karaté ou je vais au karaté (Mais non, tu sais bien que le jeudi, j'ai karaté !)


----------

